# Anyone ever here of a TaylorMade XR-05



## Pro_Wanna_Be

I was looking on ebay and came across this iron. Is this a legit TaylorMade iron?

Thanks inadvance.


----------



## Golfbum

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> I was looking on ebay and came across this iron. Is this a legit TaylorMade iron?
> 
> Thanks inadvance.


Well I know that TaylorMade put out a XR-05 Driver, but I can not find any reference to XR-05 Irons.
Your best bet would be to contact TaylorMade via email and ask. Maybe those irons were sold in Japan or Europe.
All you have to do is email TM and ask, doesn't cost anything to do that.


----------



## Golfbum

I talked to a friend of mine who works part time for a golf retailer. He said the XR-05's were Japanese clubs. The driver would not be legal in North America due to the COR Value.
He also said you should be aware of counterfeit clubs, especially TaylorMades.
I have seen some counterfeit TM irons and trust me they were not pretty. The edges of the irons had jagged spots on them from the castings. The shafts were in no way made for TaylorMade. Those irons came from China and trust me they were not worth what was paid for them.
Best advice, stick to brands and models that were sold originally in North America.
Any set of TM irons should have a serial # on the hosel of the 5 iron. If there isn't one then it is buyer beware.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

I think that I'm going to take your advise and stay clear in case these clubs are bogus.

Thanks golfbum


----------

